# Modz diabetes monitor gives kids back their freedom



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2015)

When Vesa Kemppainen scanned the blood glucose meter market, all he saw was a sea of grey. "All the products and the tech [for these meters] looked grey and unappealing," he told WIRED.co.uk. "People who had these devices were embarrassed to show them to anyone else." 

So Kemppainen, based in Finland, decided to take action. After talking with children and healthcare specialists, he came up with Modz -- a motivational, Angry Birds-themed blood glucose meter, which launches today in the UK and Europe.

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-02/10/modz-angry-birds-diabetes

Look like fun!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2015)

Hmm...just noticed that the price of this is extortionate: 350 euros fr meter and 37 euros for 50 strips  Why?  They've definitely priced themselves out of the UK NHS market.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh bottom - I loved it and wanted one until I saw that.

Can you imagine the hell that kids will give their parents if they see this and can't have it?  and the tortures of guilt the parents will feel when they refuse?

Not good.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 10, 2015)

I think it's a silly gimmick and so would most kids!  A glucose meter is a glucose meter and Angry Birds can be played on phones and tablets, which is much more fun


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm sure that there's at least one manufacturer of ordinary, sensibly-priced BGMs which offers them in a range of colours, not just black or grey. I saw their ads in _Balance_.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 10, 2015)

There are different coloured skins available for the Combo meter.  We've got a pink one and a purple one.  And loads of pretty stickers for the pump itself!


----------

